# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Kazakistan Uranyum Üretiminde Dünya Liderliğini Korudu

## ceydaaa

Geçtiğimiz yıl 20,9 bin ton uranyum üretimi gerçekleştiren Kazakistan, bu alanda dünya liderliğini korudu. Kazakistan Atom Enerjisi Kurumu (Kazatomprom) tarafından yapılan açıklamada, 2012 yılında dünya uranyum üretiminin yüzde 37sinin Kazakistanda gerçekleştiği bildirildi. 2012 yılında Kazakistanda üretilen bu uranyumun miktarı ile ülkenin uranyum üretiminde hedeflerine ulaştığı ve önümüzdeki yıllarda bu oranın artacağı belirtildi. Açıklamada, 2012 yılında ülke çapında 2 binden fazla sondaj yapıldığı ve Kızılorda eyaletinin Janakorgan ilçesinde işletmelerin kesintisiz çalışması için inşa edilen sülfürik asit tesisin hizmete girdiği ifade edildi. Kazakistan 2015 sonuna kadar uranyum üretimini yılda 25 bin tona çıkarmayı hedefliyor. Kazakistan yaklaşık 1,5 milyon tonluk uranyum rezervine sahip bulunuyor.

ada.jpg

----------

